# Java-Umgebungsvariablen -> Kubuntu



## XesperantoX (18. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
also, meine Linux Kenntnisse beschränke sich auf ein Minimum, aber ich brauch es gerad um Aufgaben für's Studium zu erledigen, also bitte nicht im Stolz verletzt fühlen ;-) 
Ich habe Kubuntu und versuche gerade (seit gestern Abend...) Java zu installieren, da ich den Sun Application Server brauche aber die Installation der .bin-File sich aufhängt p ich dacht das macht nur Windows) mit der Aussage "Deleting Temporary Files...". 
Okay, also einfach mal ein neueres Java installieren... Das SDK 6.0 ist jetz auch drauf aaaber ich bekomme die Umgebungsvariablen nicht gesetzt, beim googlen sind mir so viele verschiedene Dateien über den Weg gelaufen das ich keine Ahnung mehr habe (environmant, profile,...)! Der export über die Shell klappt zwar, aber der ist ja nicht fest gesetzt und wenn ich "java -version" aufrufe krieg ich immer noch die Ver. 1.4.xx zurück und nicht die Ver 6.0.1.
Könnte mir biiiitte jemand erklären wie ich's zum laufen bekomme 

Danke!
Sascha


----------

